# whizzer handle/cable ?



## Flathead31Coupe (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a whizzer clutch handle like one in the first pic, and using a cable like the one in the second pic, it works, but I think the cable in the third pic would work better with how the end attaches to the handle slot. only problem is I have no idea what that third pic cable is....or where to get one. thoughts?


----------



## whizzer1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> I have a whizzer clutch handle like one in the first pic, and using a cable like the one in the second pic, it works, but I think the cable in the third pic would work better with how the end attaches to the handle slot. only problem is I have no idea what that third pic cable is....or where to get one. thoughts? View attachment 1168334
> 
> View attachment 1168337
> 
> View attachment 1168333,



I can help with that, the cable in pic #3 is one of mine it is for an ez glide clutch so it only has one end piece.
Cost on that cable is $28.00, shipping is extra, thanks, John


----------

